# Should I tell my TL about a spreadsheet I made



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 9, 2021)

So I work in tech and I decided to make a little sheet to fill in for consumer cellular customers with all the account info they need. Basically I would give said sheet to the customer after I set up their phone so they have an easier time. I made one copy at home and I want to make more at work but I'm afraid they'll reprimand me for working off the clock. Should I just keep it to myself or tell them?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 9, 2021)

Our guys have a couple of sheets they hand out. 1 for what they will need to switch to CC, and 1 with information they can use about their phones and service. Kind of a tech support to go.  

If you are using the one you made, you need to tell your TL. Ask for some time to make up a version of it, then use that.  Lie by omission, I guess.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 10, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Our guys have a couple of sheets they hand out. 1 for what they will need to switch to CC, and 1 with information they can use about their phones and service. Kind of a tech support to go.
> 
> If you are using the one you made, you need to tell your TL. Ask for some time to make up a version of it, then use that.  Lie by omission, I guess.


oh well, i just went ahead and told her. she thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 11, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> oh well, i just went ahead and told her. she thinks it's a good idea.


Lol this is the uber cringe


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 11, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Lol this is the uber cringe



I'm afraid to ask.
Maybe I'm missing something, cause I'm old and not hip to the new jive.
But why is it "uber cringe"?


----------



## Budweisered4 (Sep 11, 2021)

I’ve done this many times for things that made the department better then what actually Corp would give. Did the work then saved it as a file that was compatible with the lovely computers. Then I sent it to my work email. At times even worked on it while on the clock so I covered all the bases. The overall result it worked out guests love all the feedback we can give/show for the products we sell. Our guests have gotten picky the last few years on being helped they aren’t pleased when someone just looks a item info up on .com so don’t know if what I helped make better made that part worse. Many Tms/Tls & Etls have been chewed out on it by our guests.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 11, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Lol this is the uber cringe


Huh? In what way?


----------



## happygoth (Sep 11, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm afraid to ask.
> Maybe I'm missing something, cause I'm old and not hip to the new jive.
> But why is it "uber cringe"?


"Cringe" is already played out in my opinion. Adding "uber" makes it worse. Plus, I don't see how what @Batteryguy556 was "uber cringe" in any way, so the phrase does not make sense in this case. Also, I don't think the "the" was needed.

Oh damn, remember The The?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Sep 11, 2021)

I learned that OP took an Uber to Cringetown but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 11, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Lol this is the uber cringe


>Going above and beyond because I like my job
>Cringe
Explain


----------

